
India's ISRO to break own record, will put 103 Satellite into Space - dilpu123
http://www.space.com/35703-india-rocket-launching-record-104-satellites.html
======
greglindahl
Maybe next time we could upvote one livestream instead of splitting votes
between 2 livestreams and one article?

------
finid
_Each of these Earth-observing satellites, known as Doves, is just 12 inches
long by 4 inches wide by 4 inches high (30 by 10 by 10 centimeters) and weighs
about 10 lbs. (4.5 kilograms)._

At that size, you can put 1000s into space at once.

